# Buy One Get One FREE! – Month, Quarter, YEAR! + 30% OFF!



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 27, 2015)

Happy Black Friday everyone! It’s always exciting when this Christmas season is under way, and we at Inertia Networks have some good deals to share with you.


To start off, we have a new promotion that is running until January 2nd, 2016. Here is how it works:


If you have a current service with any provider other than us, and move over to us, we will give you one term free. This means that if you buy one month, you will get one free. However, the same applies for greater terms. If you buy one quarter (3 months), you will get 3 months free. The same goes for yearly plans. *If you buy one year, you guessed it, you get 1 year free!*


This offer is on both our Xen VPS and our cPanel Hosting. *There is no limit to how many services you can move over.*


See https://inertianetworks.com/bogo for more details.


*Popular VPS Plans:*


*Xen 512*


512MB of RAM

15GB of Disk Space

1 CPU Cores

1TB of Transfer

1 IPv4 Address

/64 IPv6 Subnet


_*$7/mo Before Promotions*_


*Xen 1024*


1GB of RAM

30GB of Disk Space

1 CPU Core

1TB of Transfer

1 IPv4 Address

/64 IPv6 Subnet


_*$10/mo Before Promotions*_


Inertia Networks, LLC was founded in 2012. We are a Limited Liability Company based in Wisconsin. We own our equipment and don’t rent or lease servers from their data center. We do offer a 7 day money back guarantee for all new customers. 


*Network Information:*


Quadranet – Los Angeles, California, USA


Test IPv4: 198.55.111.5


Test IPv6: 2607:fcd0:0:a::2


Test file: http://repos.lax-noc.com/speedtests/100mb.bin


Looking glass: https://inertianetworks.com/los-angeles-datacenter/


All of our host servers used are Dual Hexa Intel X5650, 128GB RAM, 8x2TB hard drives in RAID-10, and a 1Gbps uplink.


_Hey, kudos to you for reading to the bottom! Use the coupon code *BLACKFRIDAY* for an additional 30% off all services! Again, this includes monthly, quarterly and yearly billing terms! Hurry - this expires after Cyber Monday!_


----------

